# My deer



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well even though I had a magazine offer me money for the pic and story of my monster deer, I decided to still post it up on here. I was helping a friends brother out on the muzzy elk hunt, so I didn't get to hunt deer at all the first week/weekend, which was fine by me, chasing elk is more fun even without a tag. Well he ended up getting a decent bull at the end of the weekend. So I had planned on going up the last evening of the final day, so I can at least say I tried to fill my tag. The same friend, knew the unit well that I drew for deer, so he offered to "guide" me and help me fill my tag and since it was the last evening, the first buck we see is what I'll shoot. I had hurt my ribs pretty bad a day before and was debating heading up at all but I went for it. The 4 wheeler ride to the top of the mountain was excruciating, each bump had me feeling sick! but when we got to the area my buddy normally sees deer, the pain was replaced by that excitement of hopefully seeing something with horns. Not more than 5 minutes later, we saw a few deer and sure enough, one was a two point! got within 15 yards and kaboom! The deer went 10 yards and fell over backwards dead! at fifteen yards I didn't even realize how low the bullet would hit, I hit him low ribs behind the shoulder but that 290 grain barnes took out everything, and the exit hole was huge. This was one fat two point! I was pretty happy with my decision to at least try, even though that night and the next day my ribs were in so much pain I went for an xray for fear of a punctured lung. I even had to miss the duck opener it was so bad. But those backstraps sure were tasty!


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sure that magazine is going to be really disappointed with you sharing one of their cover stories!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Definatly looks healthy congrats


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I didn't know that Marvel Comics had a hunting magazine.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats! Way to push through your pain and make it happen.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Utahgolf sinks a buck at about the same distance as a putt. Congrats.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I didn't know that Marvel Comics had a hunting magazine.


marvel doesn't but apparently "barely legal" does! :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that Buck!8)


----------

